# What ammo do you use for your p99 9mm



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

for 

1. self defense (home protection)
2. target shooting...

thanks.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I like UMC for plinking and Hydra-Shok for defense.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CCI Blazer for target practice.

Used to carry Hydrashok ammo in all my 9mms for over 10 years. About a year ago, I saw some ballastic tests for the Winchester Hollow Points U can buy at Wal-Mart in boxes of 50 for the same price of 20 of the other brands. It worked about the same. I was impressed. I've tried some out and like them. Now, except for my P99c, which has my last batch of new hydrashok (I rotate ammo), I have the WWB personal protection hollow points in all of my other guns. 

Next time I swop out ammo in my P99c, it will be there as well.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Target = Winchester White Box

9mm carry = 124gr Speer Gold Dot SOC
40SW carry = 165gr Remington Golden Sabre


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

plinking = winchester or bulk nato ammo

carry = Remington Golden Sabre 124gr


----------

